# BOV???



## bamawild18 (Apr 30, 2013)




----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

Oh yes, that would work. 

There are some things that could be added on: solar panels, roof racks, trailer hitch and a trailer behind.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

Sweet. Paint it like the A-Team van.


----------



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

I think it's servicable as a BOV depending on your AO.

In my AO (escaping an urban location) I need a short wheelbase and short total lenght for tight turns out of tight spots and also not too wide to drive on sidewalks etc in a pinch.

My BOL is in the hills.. I need tight turning radius and short dimension there as well so I can travel ATV trails and vow paths


----------



## LastOutlaw (Jun 1, 2013)

One of my BOVs 1976 k5


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

This is the best outfit I can find so far for a BOV.


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

hiwall said:


> This is the best outfit I can find so far for a BOV.


How cute! How many clowns pop out when you open the door. How many fit in the trailer? I'll have to send it to my uncle and ask him. He's a clown.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

hiwall said:


> This is the best outfit I can find so far for a BOV.


Label on the trailer hitch for a "Smart" car:

Max tongue weight: 15 lbs.
Max tow weight: 100 lbs.
:rofl:


----------



## TimB (Nov 11, 2008)

As BlueZ noted, depends on where you are trying to go to bug-out. Appears to have 3/4 ton axles so it is probably capable of towing/hauling. 
One thing though- 4x4s already have a high center-of-gravity and a van makes it a little worse. 
I think with a little planning you could outfit the inside very well and drag a small trailer behind it.


----------

